
Ask HN: Who are on HN? - python__
Engineers? Startups? Entrepreneurs? Designers
======
greenyoda
All of the above, and more. If you read the discussions for a few months,
you'll find out quite a bit about people's backgrounds and interests, which
are very diverse. (As for myself, I'm an engineer who has no connection to
startups.)

